

36 Hours is Not a Proper Response Time - Shenglong
http://shenglong.posterous.com/36-hours-is-not-a-proper-response-time

======
MaskedStranger
While I generally agree with this sentiment: "if it's important, I'll probably
call you before I text you, and text you before I email you."

The combination of the 2-2-2 rule and this sentence - "Needless to say, I've
been told to screw off on many occasions :)" - leads me to believe that the
author needs a little advice on human interaction. If you're the only one who
DOESN'T think that you're an a--hole, then maybe you should get used to the
fact that you're an a--hole.

~~~
Shenglong
It's meant to be a bit of humor, and a little entertaining. My human
interaction is very much fine.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm sorry, but 2-2-2 is absurd. I can't get my phone out of my pocket in 2
seconds to answer it, I can't get texts reliably enough to respond in 2
minutes, and quite frankly, despite spending 90% of my time in front of a
computer, 2 hours is neither enough to formulate a complete response to (some)
emails, nor is it sufficient time to get to a computer to type such a
response.

~~~
sixtofour
2-2-2 is fine or not fine. As a practical matter, if anyone is counting
minutes to response for a text, it doesn't always work. There are often
minutes of delay between transmission and reception.

It's like trying to count rings and hang up, as some sort of free, coded
message transmission. The thing that makes rings on your end is independent of
the thing that makes rings on their end.

